# ID this Fern?



## leodeal384 (Dec 30, 2005)

I found these ferns on the edge of a small creek bank. There were tons of them and they looked really nice so I brought some back and put them in my tank. I didn't even think about how big they might get. I only saw the smaller ones like the ones I have and some that were a little bigger, but I also saw some other really big ferns that looked like a different type. Just wanted to know what kind this is and how big it will get? Anyone know?
















Thanks for the help!


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*fern*

rabbit's foot?? i think so


----------



## leodeal384 (Dec 30, 2005)

No, I am possitive it's not a rabbit's foot, because I have a few. These do not have (rhizomes?) like rabbit's foot have. They grow kind of fast, and two new fronds have already popped up.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like an _Osmunda_ spp. No clue as to what species though. 

-J


----------

